# Weighted round robin for multi wan FreeBSD router setup!



## tonix (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, 
someone can explain me the reason why a got a syntax error with this rules?


```
pass in on $int_if from $int_if:network route-to { ($ext_if $ext_gw) weight 1, ($ext_if2 $ext_gw2) weight 15 } round-robin

pass out on $ext_if route-to ($ext_if2 $ext_gw2) from $ext_if2 to any
pass out on $ext_if2 route-to ($ext_if $ext_gw) from $ext_if to any
```


there is no reference in the pf.conf(5) man page to round robin weighted!!


thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2020)

You're using OpenBSD's syntax. FreeBSD's PF is a bit older than OpenBSD's.


----------



## tonix (Nov 23, 2020)

ok thanks, how could so pfsense load balancing with round robin weighted?

thanks


----------



## tonix (Nov 23, 2020)

so, the question now is:

is it possible to load balancing with weighted round ronin in freebsd too?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2020)

Weighted routing is a job for a routing protocol, not a firewall.


----------



## tonix (Nov 23, 2020)

i'm asking if is it possible to load balancing with weighted round robin in freebsd too,

next i decide how to use this function

thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2020)

net/bird
net/bird2
net/quagga
net/zebra
net/frr7
net/openbgpd

I'm sure there's more, these are just the ones I found with a quick search.


----------



## tonix (Nov 23, 2020)

ok thanks, but i need to know only  if pf on freebsd support round robin weigthed as on openbsd

no routing protocol

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2020)

tonix said:


> but i need to know only if pf on freebsd support round robin weigthed as on openbsd


I've told you in another thread that FreeBSD's PF is based on PF from OpenBSD 4.5. The function not being documented in the pf.conf(5) man page should be enough of an indication that this feature isn't in FreeBSD's PF.


----------



## tonix (Nov 24, 2020)

hi, 
ok thanks!


----------

